

Jake Dyson Light - dizzy3gg
http://www.jakedyson.com/

======
dizzy3gg
Can the mods change the URL to:
[http://www.dyson.co.uk/lighting/csys.aspx](http://www.dyson.co.uk/lighting/csys.aspx)

please...

------
gus_massa
[I'm still not sure that this is not just spam, but the lamps look nice, so
give let's give this a chance.]

The problem is that the front page has too little information, it's only a man
with a lamp.

I think that better submission is this page, that has more photos and some
discussion about the details of the lamps:
[http://www.dyson.co.uk/lighting/csys.aspx](http://www.dyson.co.uk/lighting/csys.aspx)

